# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  Brixo, building blocks, Brixo Smart Toys ltd., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/Brixo

twitter.com/brixotoys

Founder - Boaz Almog

"Brixo - Building Blocks Meet Electricity and IoT" on Kickstarter

"Brixo - Building Blocks Meet Electricity and IoT" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Brixo - building blocks meet electricity and IoT

Published on Mar 22, 2016

----------

